# Maya Gold and Silver inc. (MYA.V)



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

Stumbled upon this microcap, an operating stage silver and gold mining junior from Blainville, QC. Their balance sheet seemed awful at first, but they're just out of their exploration phase and entered exploitation last year, began pouring and selling nice quantities of silver. They should start turning profit in pretty soon.

They're mining in Morocco and have pretty good and positive news coverage over there. Here, not many analysts cover them, but what I read was that they're oversold and should come up sharply, with a target at around 0.50$. They're currently around 0.23$. 52wk low-high 0.19-0.49

Any thoughts? I'd say it's a "buy", but what about you all?


----------

